# What foods to take while camping?



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

My son is going camping with his scout troop and he has to bring his own food. What are some good foods he can take including a dinner and breakfast meal?


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, this is a tough question. Seems like it would depend on how old he is. Has he been camping before, etc. I would say that would depend on him and his troop. Ususally the scout leader will give a list of what to bring. Is his leader asking for inputs?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I think it would definitely help to know what age the troop is. I dont know for sure, but I assumed the the scout leader handled this as well, providing all the troops with a list of what is needed to bring. I would definitely ask the scout leader about it.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I found a cookbook for scouts and camping that you may find helpful. Is there a way to post a PDF file here?
OR
http://www.bsatroop512.org/
this is where I found it under useful links I found Troop 512 Camping Cookbook updated 10-06-06. Click on that and it will open a PDF file that may give you some ideas. Hope this helps.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Yes*

Yes, click on reply, and then scroll down and you will see manage attachments. click that, upload your file. Of course it will depend on how large the file is, there is a size limit for uploads. 

Or if there is a link to it, you can post that as well.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I edited my post that has the link just above.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Great*

Here is the PDF as well

Some complex recipes in there


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

There sure are. Everything I've seen while I was looking this up, the food was included and the kids were advised to bring snacks like trail mix which lead me to believe that his son was a little older and found this cookbook. At least it give you an idea to what kind of foods to bring even if you don't use it as a cookbook for your trip.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Man, I am not sure I could make some of them recipes :shocked: Course, I probably aint as smart as the scouts are, so there ya go :scratchhead:


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought the question was pretty tough myself. I have an idea what the kids should eat when we are all camping but that assumes I am doing the cooking.

If I had to send the kids out themselves, I am not sure what they would take. My first inclination would be juice boxes and sandwiches but they would probably tire of that quite fast.

Plus, I wonder if they are supposed to get stars or something for how they cook. I am not sure what they give scouts but I think you have to earn something when you do something. So my guess is they need to take something specific along.


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

Probably the best foods to take while your camping would be lots of carbohydrates. Noodles, macaroni, rice, things like that. Carbohydrates help keep your energy level and metabolism high. Can soup makes a great meal and can be heated over the campfire. Sandwiches are also good for a quick lunch.


----------

